# Idle



## steven32708 (May 24, 2010)

My yamaha 4hp 4 stroke idles pretty loud. Ive already adjusted some screws that control the throttle but id still like it lower. Any suggestions?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome sir ...


What do you mean loud ? 

Louder than this ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHASqC5W9_0


----------



## steven32708 (May 24, 2010)

haha yea a lot louder


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

In water or on muffs?


----------

